# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Momenti - Ndarja Poezi 2007

## Fiori

*Momenti*

Në momentet e një dite me shi 
nisa të thur një poezi.
Poezin e trishtimit tim
po e thur me aq durim.

Atë trishtim që shpirtin ma copton 
sa herë qielli nis e loton.
Më kujtohet ai pasion që mbulonte
trupin tonë, ndjenjën tonë, shpirtin tonë
atë pasion që tani më nuk eksiston,
është shuar ka ikur, është harruar.

----------


## bili99

Ai  pasion  mund  te  jete  shuar    mund  edhe  te  kete  ikur  por,  definitivisht  s'eshte  harruar   rron  tek  poezia "Momenti"

me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## trysil

*Momenti*
Poezi e ndërtuar me fjalë të thjeshta, me varg me rimë dhe pa tendencë për një të folur të mirfilltë poetik. 
Në strofen e dytë edhe ai elementi metrik e ritmik shpërfytyrohet dhe poezia kalon në të folur të rëndomtë deklarativ, pa ndonjë rrezatim poetik.

E përgëzoj autorin duke i uruar sukses.

Ps____________

Balzakut i thoshte një mik i tij që njihte letërsinë: hiq dorë nga të shkruarit, ngase nuk do të bëhesh shkrimtarë kurrë.
Por, ai, Balzaku pra, u bë i madh; shumë më i madh se ai që i thoshte lere letërsinë...

----------


## Ra_ORA

> *Momenti*
> Poezi e ndërtuar me fjalë të thjeshta, me varg me rimë dhe pa tendencë për një të folur të mirfilltë poetik. 
> Në strofen e dytë edhe ai elementi metrik e ritmik shpërfytyrohet dhe poezia kalon në të folur të rëndomtë deklarativ, pa ndonjë rrezatim poetik.
> 
> E përgëzoj autorin duke i uruar sukses.
> 
> Ps____________
> 
> Balzakut i thoshte një mik i tij që njihte letërsinë: hiq dorë nga të shkruarit, ngase nuk do të bëhesh shkrimtarë kurrë.
> Por, ai, Balzaku pra, u bë i madh; shumë më i madh se ai që i thoshte lere letërsinë...


trysil, ke fole mire ke pjesa e pare, por  me ate paragrafin per balzakun, e ke prish pak punen...pse i ngre mendjen miletit kot...do harxhojne ato pare, e ato nete pa gjume kot me kot....

----------


## Rebele

Shume dobet.

----------

